# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  anyone else have a snappy tiger salamander?

## bushmaster06

its a good thing they don't have teeth or i'd be in some pain.

----------


## Tongue Flicker

My axolotl is quite the slow-mo snapper. Still not used to it yet lol

----------


## FrogRN

I have a pair of Tigers that will start snapping at my fingers as soon as I go to open their container.  If I stick my hand in there for any reason, its fair game.  ha ha.  As a species, they are just not very particular on what they eat.

----------


## Skelly98

Mine seems to love the taste of fingers.... I will hold up a worm, and my fingers are the ones that get chomped :P

----------


## FrogRN

I should have mentioned their aim/vision is terrible too.  Ha ha

----------


## bushmaster06

here is the snappy salamander in question.

----------


## Ted

I've actually have had one stand up and start grunting at me...

----------


## bushmaster06

With spring here I've started feeding my salamander June bugs and moths to help with a varied diet.

----------

